# Farm Yard Fire Engine - Hertfordshire



## LifeLine (Aug 16, 2008)

I actually discovered this site in 2005 and took some photographs at the time, however my brother, who is a vastly better photographer than i am has since been back and taken these much improved shots. It is a cluster of old farm buildings located on the North Hertforshire border in a fairly remote location surrounded by fields. The site alone was worthy of some snaps; yet i think you will agree the jewel in the crown was the discovery of an old fire engine from the early part of last century stored in one of the outbuildings. What on earth it was doing there i have no idea. As you can see the fire engine was originally from Dudley in the West Midlands. My brother has since tried to contact Dudley Fire Station via email to try to find some history on it although to no avail. I have done some very brief research and it looks very similar to an old Leyland 'Hippo' Fire Engine from the 1930's.

All areas of the buildings were explored including the upstairs loft.


----------



## Urban Mole (Aug 16, 2008)

Nice rose hips lol... 

Nice to see the fire engine, that could be restored, and would be a nice piece of working history, I hope its not gonna sit there and rot into nothing...


----------



## lost (Aug 16, 2008)

The DVLA says that the fire engine is taxed!
Must be some kind of scam to sell its numberplate, as you can only sell them from vehicles which are taxed and MOT'd.


----------



## oldscrote (Aug 16, 2008)

Find the tax bit intriging as most old fire engines I see for sale in various magazines are tax and M.O.T. exempt


----------



## crumbler (Aug 16, 2008)

Taxed or untaxed what a fantastic find, just in the middle of nowhere. Very good post.


----------



## lost (Aug 16, 2008)

oldscrote said:


> Find the tax bit intriging as most old fire engines I see for sale in various magazines are tax and M.O.T. exempt



Ah, all it says is 'license not due', and that the date of liability is April 2009.
Even if your car is tax exempt, you still have to get a (free) tax disc.


----------



## Scotty (Aug 16, 2008)

cracking find. love that old fire engine.

like mole, i hope it dont rust away in to nothing.


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 16, 2008)

That fire engine's an amazing find! Like the barn too. Love the name on the numberplate.


----------



## Neosea (Aug 16, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> That fire engine's an amazing find! Like the barn too. Love the name on the numberplate.




I could spend hours looking at that fire engine, it is in good shape, hopefully it can be restored to its former glory. 

Thanks for the photo's


----------



## TK421 (Aug 16, 2008)

What a great set of shots, well done for finding that, is there a bell or siren on that fire engine, ooohhh the temptation!!!!!!!


----------



## Richard Davies (Aug 16, 2008)

This fire engine is similar, & is part of Bressingham collection.


----------



## Bax__ (Aug 16, 2008)

Excellent find! I think you should post the photo's of the fire engine on the following web site as I'm sure some one there will want to rescue it and get it into preservation.....

http://fire-heritage-network.org/

Everyone on the following web site will be very excited by them too...

http://www.fire-engine-photos.com/

Regards,

Andy


----------



## BigLoada (Aug 16, 2008)

Brilliant! Isnt it great when you come across vintage vehicles in the country like this? Lovely stuff


----------



## The Pirate (Aug 17, 2008)

Great find that fire engine really is the dogs !


----------



## Locksley (Aug 17, 2008)

Awesome pics mate, defo worth trying to get something done about that Fire Engine!


----------



## NobodyGirl (Aug 17, 2008)

my dad is a fireman, and has had an obsession with vintage vehicles, his most recent restore was a ford popular which was adorable. Just showed him this link and he said he wants all the information on who owns it so he can get in touch with them about purchasing it to renovate.


----------



## smileysal (Aug 17, 2008)

That fire engine is gorgeous, and it's great to still see the dudley badge still on the door. 
Love the cobbled floor in the barn. Excellent pics, and a great find, especially that fire engine.

Nobody Girl, i really do hope your dad can buy this engine, would love to see it restored back to it's former glory.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## 20vturbo (Aug 17, 2008)

it will be on sorn.


----------



## timeteamtom (Sep 27, 2008)

Amazing find!!


----------



## the_delta_force (Sep 27, 2008)

Save it....



bax__ said:


> excellent find! I think you should post the photo's of the fire engine on the following web site as i'm sure some one there will want to rescue it and get it into preservation.....
> 
> http://fire-heritage-network.org/
> 
> ...


----------



## escortmad79 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'd love to restore that fire engine


----------



## Blutetaske (Dec 1, 2008)

*Brilliant snaps!*

I recognise the path, I used to live really near there. You've done it justice.


----------



## MADONNAchris2000 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey have you got the address for this place? 



LifeLine said:


> I actually discovered this site in 2005 and took some photographs at the time, however my brother, who is a vastly better photographer than i am has since been back and taken these much improved shots. It is a cluster of old farm buildings located on the North Hertforshire border in a fairly remote location surrounded by fields. The site alone was worthy of some snaps; yet i think you will agree the jewel in the crown was the discovery of an old fire engine from the early part of last century stored in one of the outbuildings. What on earth it was doing there i have no idea. As you can see the fire engine was originally from Dudley in the West Midlands. My brother has since tried to contact Dudley Fire Station via email to try to find some history on it although to no avail. I have done some very brief research and it looks very similar to an old Leyland 'Hippo' Fire Engine from the 1930's.
> 
> All areas of the buildings were explored including the upstairs loft.


----------



## LifeLine (Sep 4, 2017)

This cropped up in discussion between my brother and I over the weekend. He informed me the fire engine was no longer there. After some internet research on the registration plate 'FOX658' it appeared that the DVLA was showing it as tax exempt and MOT exempt with the correct description of a Leyland make and year of manufacture as 1942. This spurred on more digging which reveals that there is a happy ending and that it was given to someone in 2014 who has taken it on as a restoration project.

Read the thread in this link for some information and more photos of it in service and some where it has been stripped for restoration.

Fire Engines Photos - Leyland Cub FOX 658


----------



## LifeLine (Sep 4, 2017)

Lastly, yes it was stored in a barn in Bedfordshire on the Hertfordshire border near a place called Millow. I cannot remember at the time, with the title of the thread, if I was deliberately evasive with the location or simply mistaken. I tend to think the former due to having lived in a village only a few miles away for twenty-five years and moreover not wanting it stolen or vandalised etc.

Glad to be able to close this this thread with some good news. It will be nice to see this restored to it's former glory.


----------

